# Headset mic stopped working Xbox one



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi,
My sons mic stopped working last week, so, assuming the TurtleBeach X04 headset was bust I bought him a new TurtleBeach X04Stealth one.

Unfortunately he has the same issue with this one, so we have tried the following:

Connect the headset to his iphone and mic works.
Checked if controller needs an update.
Borrowed a controller from a friend, mic doesn't work with that.
I re-booted the router and now the mic works but he can't hear anything.

I rang Xbox support and they asked for the NAT setting which is "Moderate" and they told me it should be "Open" and to contact my ISP to open some ports (I have a list of ports to open).

When I rang BT to ask about opening the ports I was told they do not provide this.

Is there anything we can do?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

These are the ports that need to be opened. 
Xbox One Network Ports | Xbox Live Network Ports 

What is the router's make and model? I'll find the right one on here. 
Router Port Forwarding Guides


----------



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, thanks for reply 

We have a BT hub5 on BT Infinity


----------



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks very much for your help, I followed the instructions in the link and I now have a happy teenager again (Well, as happy as a teenager every looks)


----------

